
Internet Manifesto: How journalism works today. Seventeen declarations. - markup
http://www.internet-manifesto.org/
======
billybob
"More is more - there is no such thing as too much information."

Sure there is. People are busy. Brevity, fact-checking, and filtering are
good. The internet will just have different mechanisms.

The question is this: if old journalism dies (and that looks likely), what
will take its place? Who will make the phone calls and file the freedom of
information requests and sit in on the trials? Most blogs now are commentary,
not original research.

------
rmason
I was fond of tradition is not a business model. Newspapers have all the
advantages but use none of them.You don't think Gannett couldn't crush Craig's
List in their home markets? They're so afraid of losing their classifed
business they won't do it - even though it's already 80% gone.

------
omouse
Thanks for confusing the Web with the Internet.

~~~
waldrews
yeah, that train has sailed a while ago.

~~~
omouse
I know, but I have to keep fighting the good fight _sigh_

------
jpwagner
teh internet is serious business

